# Well finally bought a Bird Eating Spider :)



## Amfamora (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi all... First post on this forum and thought I would share my thrill at finally buying a Bird Eating Spider....

Have had the tank and setup for over 12 months with no inhabitant and bit the bullet and bought a Dwarf Tropix spider. Looks to be young only has a leg span of about 8cm but hoping with time it will grow to look like this beautiful beast 







So far since being relocated she has not ventured out of the burrow so can only show a picture of her house... the pet store was nice enough to give me her existing home to transfer into my tank... 






Hoping to get in contact with other spider enthuisasts and post more photos of my own when she decides to make herself visible. Thanks for reading and hopefully get some good tips from other owners! Cheers.


----------



## Bricked (Feb 20, 2010)

wow great looking best  did you need a licence for it?


----------



## Amfamora (Feb 20, 2010)

Not in Qld no


----------



## Bricked (Feb 20, 2010)

cool. do you have any other pics of the enclosure, it looks great..


----------



## Tirilia (Feb 20, 2010)

ech.. *shudder* con.. grats *shudder* really.. really beautiful.. *runs*


----------



## Bricked (Feb 20, 2010)

love the web over the log. if it were blue and, i dunno spat fire it would belong in avatar!


----------



## Amfamora (Feb 20, 2010)

Yup Bricked here are a few Quick Snaps..... Looks like she is thinking of coming out for the first time, her legs are hanging out of one of the holes..... Be brave little Tarantula


----------



## Bricked (Feb 20, 2010)

looks cool! is the burrow in the log where the web is concentrated? also whats in the bowl on the left?


----------



## Amfamora (Feb 20, 2010)

The Bowl has a bit of water in it with pebbles in the bottom so if she decides to get in she wont get trapped and has a way to get back out.... helps keep the humidity in the tank as well 

I wouldnt say a burrow maybe that was wrong... her home is in that log... she has lined it with web inside and over the holes... her way of knowing if anything is planning to come inside, early defense system.


----------



## Bricked (Feb 20, 2010)

no the white one on the left outside the enclosure, anything spider related?


----------



## Amfamora (Feb 20, 2010)

Ahhh no.... just some shells I collected from the beach one day lol...


----------



## Bricked (Feb 20, 2010)

ahh lol. wat are you feeding him on?


----------



## wasgij (Feb 20, 2010)

if its a dwarf tropix it would be fully grown. if you want a larger species go for a phlogius crassipes or phlogius sarina. if you are into spiders join the green scorpion forum.


----------



## Amfamora (Feb 21, 2010)

Ahh I looked on Green Scorpion they are selling this species of Tarantula and had an adult measuring 65mm... Was told by the guy I bought it off today It may get out to 120mm. Not holding my breath tho..... which is fine seeing its my first Tarantula. Manageable size for now. It is obviously named a Dwarf for a reason 

He told me he has a couple of Sarinas at home alot larger, was very knowledgable on how to care for them and spoke to me for a good hour before I decided to buy.

Im sure this will be the first of at least a couple, so for now size isnt my huge concern... The biggies will come at a later date


----------



## absinthe_616 (Feb 21, 2010)

aweeeesome :3 i like spiders, theyre cool as. would never own one but lol. good luck with your wee one! keep us updated  pics are always a must here!


----------



## Amfamora (Feb 21, 2010)

A Small video of my setup and the spider 

[video=youtube;TF1n4PME4DY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TF1n4PME4DY[/video]


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Feb 21, 2010)

if you want your spider to be more cage active then you will need to make either the room darker or her tank darker. See if you can make one end of the tank deeper with mixed cocopeat and sand to enable her to burrow if she chooses. And dont forget to mist lightly every couple of days.I have a dwarf tropix and is about 80mm full size, likes to burrow and is quite active hunting roaches and crickets at night. Good luck


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Feb 21, 2010)

You can use red globes as they disturb the spider far less than any other colour and are good for veiwing at night as well


----------



## Amfamora (Feb 21, 2010)

Cheers.... The light was just from the lamp I normally switch on just to check on her, pretty dark every other time of the day 

Will build up one side of the tank with more peat moss to let her dig, thanks for the tips!


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 21, 2010)

A good spider site is aussieinvertsnreptiles.com.au


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry it's aussieinvertsnreptiles.net


----------



## fritzi2009 (Feb 21, 2010)

Spiders are so creeepy  Don't know how people can have them as pets but then people don't understand why I have pythons, everyone's different I guess.....
but you can just keep your spider, well well away from me haha.

Congrats and hope you have a long and wonderful life together


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Feb 21, 2010)

this one aussieinvertsnreptiles
good site


----------



## jinin (Feb 21, 2010)

I have the same Thermo/Hygro 8]. Good ol' HongKong.


----------

